

Twitter Reportedly Under Federal Investigation - d0ne
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2011/06/twitter-reportedly-under-federal-investigation/39474/

======
Uhhrrr
The "platform" that Twitter is restricting access to is a website, with a
bunch of content put on it by users of that website. IANAL, but I don't see
what rights to that data could possibly be claimed by a third party.

------
Krylez
Yeah, but who isn't these days?

